# RomCom-Cozies: A New Genre Mash-up of Romantic Comedies & Cozy Mysteries



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Happy Hump Day, All!!!

I'm beyond tickled to start this new thread regarding my new, hybrid genre mash-up of Romantic Comedies and Cozy Mysteries...which I call...drum roll here...

RomCom-Cozies

I'm taking my beloved Romantic Comedy Characters from all three of my Bootscootin' Books and giving 'em a little Cozy Mystery twist in what I'm calling my Cozy "Cash" Mysteries which debut with THUG GUARD in May right here on Kindle!

I'm wondering and want to start a dialogue to see if any of you other fabulous Kindle Authors are doing anything similar but perhaps calling it something different.

And, I'm also wanting to cuss and discuss all-things-books-with-RomComCozy-elements.

Oh, and btw, I asked on the super-fun and informative Amazon Kindle Facebook Fan Page, and those readers were all hootin' and hollerin' over the RomCom-Cozy mash-up!!!

So let the cuss and discuss begin...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, DD, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## AnneKAlbert (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi, and I am SO grateful for the new category of ROMCOM...it's just what I've been looking for!

FRANK, INCENSE AND MURIEL, first book of my Muriel Reeves Mysteriers fits the bill. It's a comedic cozy mystery that readers devour fast and furious, while enjoying a lot of laughs. 

Thanks for the category...mind if I steal, um, I mean borrow it?!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Of course you can "borrow" my RomCom-Cozy Genre, Anne!  LOL!!!

Your book sounds like a perfect fit too!!!

I've added it to my must-buy list!!!

I'm looking forward to chatting with you here on our KindleBoard!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

So who else out there is doing Romantic Comedies (RomComs) with a Cozy Mystery twist?

I've heard the genre mash described on the Boards last week as a Romantic Comedy Mystery too.

But I just luvvv the sound of RomCom-Cozies.


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Just a quick note to let y'all know I'm havin' a heckuva great time gettin' cozy - as in Cozy Mystery "cozy" - with all my Bootscootin' Books characters!!!

That's right...in my new series debuting in May, my Bootscootin' characters are takin' their romcom farcical adventures and addin' a Cozy Mystery twist!

*Spoiler Alert:*

In my new Cozy Cash Mysteries, the Bootscootin' Mom Squad is the new Charlie's Angels...well...the Blue-Haired version that is...

THUG GUARD, Book One in this series debuts in May.

In the mean time, you can catch-up on these characters in my Bootscootin' Books Series as well as get all the Behind & Beyond My Books scoop about these books on my blog at http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com !!!

***Tomorrow on the blog, for example, I'm tellin' ya how I discovered whether a dead body floats or sinks in a swimming pool...


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's a funtabulous Sneak Peak into how I'm mashing-up my Romantic Comedies with the Cozy Mystery genre for my Cozy Cash Mysteries which debut this May...

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/03/behind-and-beyond-my-books-thug-guard.html


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

I can't believe I'm only a month out from debuting my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries...featuring all my romantic comedy Bootscootin' Books characters but with a cozy mystery twist too!

THUG GUARD, Book One in the Cozy Cash Mysteries, will be released on or around May 16th.

*In the mean time, you can introduce yourselves to these, romcom-cozy goin', chick lit gone-country folks, full of quirks and farcical adventures galore in BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS, STOMPIN' ON STETSONS and BUCKLES ME BABY.*

*I'm beyond thrilled to treat you to all three Bootscootin' Books for less than the price of one paperback book!*

*Nothin' beats treating readers to fabulous books for fabulous prices!*

So c'mon along for my RomCom-Cozy Reads...where it's:

First, a little bit Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy (BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS)

Then, Hell's Kitchen mixed with Meet the Fockers (STOMPIN' ON STETSONS)

Followed by, Paparazzi Hell and Ponzi-Scheme Fall-out goes head-to-head with home-shopping channels and Babies 'R Us (BUCKLES ME BABY)

And coming soon, a Rachel Zoe-esque Stephanie Plum-Wanna Be meets her very own Walker, Texas Ranger turned Bond, James Bond...oh, and with a blue-haired version of Charlie's Angels at their heels and the Russian Mob too! (THUG GUARD)

Happy Reading!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's a sneak peek at my new, *Cozy Cash Mystery Hero Roman Bellesconi*...the ultimate Christopher Chance meets Bond, James Bond Protector-Type Hero...

*http://thenakedhero.com/the-protector-christopher-chance-meet-roman-bellesconi*

My Cozy Cash Mysteries - which I'm calling RomCom-Cozies 'cause they combine the romantic comedy world and characters of my Bootscootin' Books Series with a new, cozy mystery twist - *debut on or around May 16th with * Book One in the series *THUG GUARD*.

*And, I'm thrilled to let y'all know, that just like my Bootscootin' Books Series, you'll be able to start the series for 99 Cents, like BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS, for less than a trip to your local dollar store. Then, you can treat yourself to the rest of the books in each of my series for less than the price of one paperback.*

In my D. D. Scott world, I luuuvvv treating my readers to great books for great prices.

And *thanks to Kindle, I can give you three books for less than the price of one paper copy*.

Happy Reading!

P.S. For all my Bootscootin' Books readers and fans too...rumor has it, all your fave Bootscootin' Books characters will sooo be a part of THUG GUARD and all the Cozy Cash Mysteries too!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Virtual drinks are on me all-weekend long, Kindle Board-ers!

My romantic comedy BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS was not only chosen for a Pixel of Ink Bargain Book on Monday, it then became the next Bargain Book recommended by Kindle Nation Daily late Wednesday night!

Here's the scoops:

http://www.pixelofink.com/bargain-kindle-book-bootscootin-blahniks/

http://kindlenationdaily.com/?p=1739

What a week for BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS!!!

A big 'ole Bootscootin' Thank U too to all my new readers and fans who've helped me reach my highest rank ever this week at #600...with a #31 spot too on the Bestseller List for Humorous Books, right behind #29 Chelsea Handler and #30 Shirley MacLaine!

What a hoot and then some to be paired-up with those sassy chicks!!! And here's all the skivvy on that http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/04/super-fun-amazon-kindle-rankings-for.html

P.S. And rumor has it...all my quirky-crazy, romcom farcical BOOTSCOOTIN characters are about to get "cozy"...as in Cozy Mystery cozy. I've listened to all my readers and fans and am bringin' the Bootscootin' Cast & Crew along for my new, romcom-cozy series The Cozy Cash Mysteries which debut on or around May 16th with book one THUG GUARD! Happy BOOTSCOOTIN' 'til then...


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*Thanks to all of you beyond fantabulous Kindle Readers and Fans*, my Bootscootin' Books have had yet another record-breaking week of sales!!!

*Yesterday, The Bootscootin' Books hit their 600th sale...for just the month of April alone!

Y'all rock! And I'm sooo thrilled to welcome y'all to my bootscootin' world!*

_But hold onto your seats...'cause Book One in my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries THUG GUARD will be released on or around May 16th...and y'all can pick-up right where you left off after book three of The Bootscootin' Books - BUCKLES ME BABY. That's right, my new series marks the beginning of my Bootscootin' Characters gettin' "cozy"...as in Cozy Mystery cozy!_

*Happy Reading! And Happy Easter Weekend too! *


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

I can't believe in just two weeks from Monday, the next book in my Bootscootin' Books Series will be released!

And I absolutely can't wait to share it with you!

*This time...The Bootscootin' Books are gettin' "cozy"...as in Cozy Mystery cozy with my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries, featuring all your fave Bootscootin' characters!!!*

Here's some funtabulous scoop to tide you over 'til then...










Wow...do I luuuvvv, luuuvvv, luuuvvv this cover!

And woohoo...what a grand, kick-off to my new, Cozy Cash Mystery Series!

Now...here's a little something special and super-sweet about these Cozy Cash Mystery Series Covers...

I wanted a unique and fun way to help readers immediately know which book in the series each story is, but with titles like THUG GUARD, LIP GLOCK, SMOOTH CRIMINALS, and so on, that could be a wee bit tough.

Sooo...I decided to make the Big 'Ole Bag Full Of Money underneath each "A Cozy Cash Mystery" subtitle, the clue.

From now on, when I say all you have to do "is follow the money and/or the cozy cash trail"...you can not only solve the mystery in each book, but also immediately know the order of the books in the series too, by "following the money"...as in the number in the middle of each book's cash bag which will tell you which book in the series you've got!

Fun and super-cool, right?!

The best part...you've only got a little over two weeks 'til you can try it out and "follow the money" in THUG GUARD, Book One of my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries.

Think a Wanna-Be-Plum...yeah, as in Stephanie Plum...who's also a Hollywood Stylist to The Stars teaming-up with her very own Bond, James Bond-style U. S. Marshal who's about to bring down a Madoff-style Ponzi-scheming King. Oh...and along for the adventure, try The Bootscootin' Books Mom Squad - now a blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels - plus all the rest of your fave Bootscootin' characters too!

Sexy Sassy Smart THUG GUARD and Cozy Cash Mysteries Wishes --- D. D. Scott

P.S. THUG GUARD will be released on or about May 16th...and ohhh yeahhh, I'm keepin' the Cozy Cash Mysteries Ebooks at just 99 Cents each (more on that next week)!!!


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Great cover!  And I love the $, $$, $$$ idea to identify series sequence - Brilliant!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

stacydan said:


> Great cover! And I love the $, $$, $$$ idea to identify series sequence - Brilliant!


Thanks tons, Stacy! Tickled to hear you like the cover and the superfun "follow the money" series sequence identifier!

*I'm counting down the days til THUG GUARD's release...just two weeks from today...May 16th!!!*

I can't wait to treat y'all to the Bootscootin' Characters gettin' "cozy"...as in Cozy Mystery cozy!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*Rumor has it THUG GUARD - Book One of my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries - will be released a wee bit earlier than its May 16th target date!*

Ohhh yeahhh!

*Tomorrow, you'll get a super-fab Sneak Peek at Chapter One on my blog at:

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com*

Then...stay-tuned for my announcement as soon as it's live on Kindle!!!

I can't wait to share this new, Bootscootin' Characters Adventure with you...*for THUG GUARD, think:

The Rachel Zoe Project meets Bond, James Bond and a Madoff-style, Ponzi-scheming King*


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*THUG GUARD is here!!!*

*And for 99 Cents!!!*



All your fave Bootscootin' Books Characters are back...and they're gettin' "cozy"...as in Cozy Mystery cozy in my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries!

Oh, and The Bootscootin' Books Mom Squad...well...let's just say...they've morphed into a blue-haired version of Charlie's Angels.

Here's the superfab scoop:

*Think The Rachel Zoe Project meets Bond, James Bond and a Madoff-style, Ponzi-scheming King. *

Hollywood Stylist to The Stars Zoey Witherspoon is a wanna-be Stephanie Plum, and to that end, she's now moonlighting as a badge-toting P.I. But on her way to style one of her infamously diva-esque clients, she discovers her first Dead Guy in a Range Rover parked next to her. And this isn't just any dead guy. It's the guy with a Russian mob connection, who her former client, Ponzi-scheming King Bernard McCall, hired to knock her off.

Bond, James Bond-style Double Agent Roman Bellesconi is hell-bent on bringing down Ponzi-scheming King Bernard McCall. Why? Because (1) that's his job. But also because (2) he's got a lot more at stake than job security. If he doesn't bring down Bernie, his family's monarchy will be destroyed.

As the dead guys keep piling-up around 'em, Zoey may be d*mn sick of Roman's deep and very dark secrets, but, she's also convinced that perhaps, like Roman's been reiterating, it's only because he's keeping those secrets, they're both still alive. But is there a way for their cover to be blown, Roman's secrets thus revealed, and each of 'em live to tell about it?

Happy Reading!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*Now that the 4th book featuring my Bootscootin' Books Characters is here - THUG GUARD, Book One of my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries...where all your fave Bootscootin' Characters are gettin' "cozy"...as in cozy mystery cozy, a lot of my readers and fans are asking in what order they should read the books to follow the series from Book One to Book Four.

So here's the scoop on each one, in order, and a sneak peek at what you can expect from each book featuring the Bootscootin' Characters:*

BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - Think Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy

STOMPIN' ON STETSONS - It's Hell's Kitchen mixed with Meet the Fockers

BUCKLES ME BABY - Think paparazzi-hell and Ponzi-scheme fall-out meet home-shopping and Babies "R" Us

THUG GUARD - Think The Rachel Zoe Project meets Bond, James Bond and a Madoff-style, Ponzi-scheming King

The Bootscootin' Books are romantic comedies with a chick lit, gone-country twist...and now a cozy mystery twist too!

Happy Reading and Welcome to my Bootscootin' World!

P.S. The next book - LIP GLOCK - will be released in August...right in time to wrap-up all your summer, beach-time reading!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*This morning, I just sold my 1000th Kindle Book for the month of May...putting me into the fantabulous Kindle 1000-Sales-a-Month Club!!!*

Here's the scoop on that superfab group:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,47263.0.html

Thank U, Kindle Readers and Fans!!!

I'm toastin' y'all! Cheers!!!

And...

To Pay It Forward,

I kicked-off an initiative today, on this Memorial Day Holiday, to Support Our Troops! So c'mon over to my WG2E site, where I'm treatin' y'all or a friend (if you already have my BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS), plus the service man or woman of your choice, to a Free Kindle Copy of the book that started it all for me BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS...where Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy...a romantic comedy with a chick lit, gone-country twist!!!

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/lets-support-our-troops-wg2e-style


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*Oh-boy-oh-boy-oh-boy, I'm over the moon to share with y'all that my new, D. D. Scott "Put Your Big Girl Panties On & Deal With It" Blog Tour kicks-off today, Monday, June 6th!!!*

Here's all the wayyy fab fun scoop:

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/publishing-is-tough-so-put-your-big-girl-or-boy-panties-on-and-deal-with-it

We're celebratin' the release of my 5th Indie Epub Book and 1st RomCom-Cozy - THUG GUARD - with a rip-roarin' of a great time!!!

***Note: You will want to gather-up extra cocktail fixin's...'cause you're sooo gonna need 'em during this LMAO-while-learning-too extravaganza!!!***


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

There's a new, superfab fun element in-the-works for my RomCom-Cozies - The Cozy Cash Mysteries!

And beginning where THUG GUARD (May 2011) left-off...

LIP GLOCK (August 2011) will jump right-in with...

A "Swine" Element.

Here's the scoop:

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/06/behind-and-beyond-my-books-lip-glock.html

There's also tons more LIP GLOCK hints to "squeal" about...LOL!...so check-out all the other Behind & Beyond My Books (LIP GLOCK) Posts while you're at my D. D. Scott-ville Blog Home!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*Today, in D. D. Scott-ville, it's all about givin' a big 'ole shout-out and thank u to my superfab readers and fans...those terrific peeps who truly are the gems in every author's career.*

Here's the scoop:

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/06/readers-and-fans-validate-books-not.html

Nothin' beats treating readers to great books for great prices!

Thanks y'all for making it sooo much fun to bring you LOL, quirky-crazy, ereading adventures!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*Here's a superfab fun Sneak Peek at the new setting for my next Cozy Cash Mystery - LIP GLOCK - which releases in August and features all my Bootscootin' Books Series Romantic Comedy Characters...including your faves The Mom Squad...now a blue-haired version of Charlie's Angels!*

_Where will Zoey Witherspoon and Roman Bellesconi's next adventure take them?_

Here's a hint...

Limoncello and Vespa Scooters

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/06/behind-beyond-my-books-lip-glock-and.html


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

Woohoo! I'm so glad you started this thread. I've never known how to categorize them before. I've got a RomCom-Cozy called WHISKEY REBELLION about a high school history teacher forced to take extra jobs for cash. She ends up doing surveillance work for a PI (and not very well). http://tinyurl.com/3kmrurw

My August release is another RomCom-Cozy called DIRTY LITTLE SECRETS about a mortician/coroner in the tiny town of Bloody Mary, Virgina.


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

LilianaHart said:


> Woohoo! I'm so glad you started this thread. I've never known how to categorize them before. I've got a RomCom-Cozy called WHISKEY REBELLION about a high school history teacher forced to take extra jobs for cash. She ends up doing surveillance work for a PI (and not very well). http://tinyurl.com/3kmrurw
> 
> My August release is another RomCom-Cozy called DIRTY LITTLE SECRETS about a mortician/coroner in the tiny town of Bloody Mary, Virgina.


Hello, Liliana!

And a big 'ole woohoo to you and your superfab sounding RomCom-Cozies! Your books sound like a hoot and then some!!!

Cheers to your Bloody Mary-ville too...LMAO...great name for a town! I've got to check out your books!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Ohhh yeahhhh!!!

Talk about a 4th of July Fireworks Spectacular in D. D. Scott-ville...

*I was notified right before grillin' and chillin' time that THUG GUARD  was The Frugal eReader's Monday's Three "Under One" Pick!!!*

Which means it was their choice for a great book for under one dollar!!!

Thank U sooo very much, Elizabeth!!!

Here's the scoop:

http://thefrugalereader.com/2011/07/04/mondays-three-under-nine-under-five-under-one-7411/

Drinks are on me all week long, Y'All!!!

Cheers!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Partying like a Rockstar just took-on an all-new meaning today in D. D. Scott-ville!

Early this morning, I was notified that *BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS has been accepted into the new and funtabulous competition...*

_*Indie Author Rockstar*_

Here's the scoop:

http://indieauthorrockstar.com/

Now...u won't see Bootscootin' Blahniks up there yet...but I'll let you know the month I start competing!!!

In the mean time, check out the first six books in the competition...there are some really great books already!!!

Each month, five new books will be added...including the 2nd place winner from the previous month...for a total of six books each month.

Also, each month's Indie Author Rock Star Winner will be featured and promoted during the month following his or her win!!!

How cool is that?!

What a superfab new way to add to your TBR List!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Now that the 4th book featuring my Bootscootin' Books Characters is here -

THUG GUARD, Book One of my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries...where all your fave Bootscootin' Characters are gettin' "cozy"...as in cozy mystery cozy...

And the 5th book - LIP GLOCK - is comin' mid-August...

A lot of my readers and fans are asking in what order they should read the books to follow the series from Book One to Book Four.

So...not only am I givin' ya the scoop on each one, in order, and a sneak peek at what you can expect from each book featuring the Bootscootin' Characters...

*I've just dropped the price to 99 Cents for each book in the series!!!*

_*I luuuvvv treating my readers and fans to "great books for great prices"!!!*_

And now you can one-click-buy any of my Bootscootin' Books and Cozy Cash Mysteries for less than a trip to your local dollar store!!!

*Here's the scoop on each one:

BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - Think Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy

STOMPIN' ON STETSONS - It's Hell's Kitchen mixed with Meet the Fockers

BUCKLES ME BABY - Think paparazzi-hell and Ponzi-scheme fall-out meet home-shopping and Babies "R" Us

THUG GUARD - Think The Rachel Zoe Project meets Bond, James Bond and a Madoff-style, Ponzi-scheming King

The Bootscootin' Books are romantic comedies with a chick lit, gone-country twists...and now a cozy mystery twist too!*

Happy Reading and Welcome to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!

*P.S. The next book - LIP GLOCK - will be released in August...right in time to wrap-up all your summer, beach-time reading!*

_P.S.S. For excerpts of all five books plus sneak peeks at number six, visit my website http://www.DDScott.com_


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*It's Dollar Days in D. D. Scott-ville!!!*

Welcome to every single one of my Bootscootin' Books and Cozy Cash Mysteries too for 99 Cents each...less than a trip to your local dollar store!

Why?!

Because* I luuuvvv treatin' my readers and fans to great books for great prices!!!*

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/07/now-you-can-read-any-d-d-scott-romantic.html

Happy Reading and Welcome to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!!!

P.S. You can also always get excerpts of each of my books as well as tons of Behind & Beyond My Books scoop on my website http://www.DDScott.com


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*LIP GLOCK - Book Two in my Cozy Cash Mysteries - releases in just about two weeks, and I just can't wait to share it with you!!!

Today, I'm celebrating the debut of LIP GLOCK's Cover!!!*

Here's the scoop:

For LIP GLOCK -

Think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond...and the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels too...Under the Tuscan Sun

_*...where my Cozy Cash, Super-Hot, International Crime-Fighting Couple Roman Bellesconi and Zoey Witherspoon*_, who are now very Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond, _*once again team-up with The Bootscootin' Books' Mom Squad, now the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels, * _ to recover billions of bunches of hedge fund cozy cash...but this time, all done Under the Tuscan Sun.

It's a super-sonic speed, action-packin' thrill-ride, full of pot-bellied pigs, hydrofoils, and gelato! Buckle-up, D. D. Scott-ville!!!

Release Date: On or Around August 15th
Available At: Amazon Kindle, B&N Nook, Sony, Kobo, iPad & at Smashwords 
Price: 99 Cents

*And here's the superfab sassy cover...*

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/08/lip-glocks-cover-is-here.html


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*LIP GLOCK - Book Two in my Cozy Cash Mysteries - releases in just a few days (on or around August 15th!), and I just can't wait to share it with you!!!

Today, I'm celebrating LIP GLOCK's Cover as well as givin' y'all a Sneak Peek at the First Two Chapters!!!*

Here's the scoop:

For LIP GLOCK -

Think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond...and the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels too...Under the Tuscan Sun

...where my Cozy Cash, Super-Hot, International Crime-Fighting Couple Roman Bellesconi and Zoey Witherspoon, who are now very Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond, once again team-up with The Bootscootin' Books' Mom Squad, now the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels, to recover billions of bunches of hedge fund cozy cash...but this time, all done Under the Tuscan Sun.

It's a super-sonic speed, action-packin' thrill-ride, full of pot-bellied pigs, hydrofoils, and gelato! Buckle-up, D. D. Scott-ville!!!

Release Date: On or Around August 15th
Available At: Amazon Kindle, B&N Nook, Sony, Kobo, iPad & at Smashwords 
*Price: 99 Cents

And here's the superfab sassy cover plus the first two chapters...*

http://thenakedhero.com/a-sneak-peek-at-lip-glock-book-two-of-the-cozy-cash-mysteries-which-will-release-on-or-around-august-15th


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Huge Happy Dancin' today in D. D. Scott-ville, Y'All!

*One year...almost to-the-day...since my debut release Bootscootin' Blahniks, my sixth book is here!!!

LIP GLOCK - Book Two of my Cozy Cash Mysteries - is now available for 99 Cents!*

Here's the super-sonic thrill-ride scoop on LIP GLOCK:

Think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond...and the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels too...Under the Tuscan Sun

Buckle your seatbelts! Cozy Cash Mystery, Super-Hot, International Crime-Fighting Couple Roman Bellesconi and Zoey Witherspoon - now very Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond - once again team-up with The Bootscootin' Books' Mom Squad, now the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels, to recover billions of bunches of hedge fund cozy-cash...but this time, all Under the Tuscan Sun.

It's a super-sonic speed, action-packin' thrill-ride, full of pot-bellied pigs, hydrofoils, and gelato!

*But what I'm celebrating most about my Journey to Publishing Oz...is all of you...my readers and fans!!!

Over the last year, 5500 of you have joined my D. D. Scott-ville Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!!!*

*I've made 5500 readers and fans LOL!!! Nothin' matters more to me than that!*

So with LIP GLOCK's release, comes a huge 'ole Thank You from all my heart and soul!!!

Y'all rock, D. D. Scott-ville!!!

Cheers to you and Happy Reading too!!!

The Best of LIP GLOCK Wishes --- D. D. Scott

P.S. And wait 'til y'all see what's comin' next...


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*Here's a Sneak Peek at what's comin' soon to D. D. Scott-ville...*

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/08/whats-next-in-d-d-scott-ville.html

Think Special Edition Boxed Sets with over-the-top, superfab fun extras...

plus...

The Mom Squad Mini-Mayhem Mysteries...

plus...

Think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond in The Grinch's Who-ville!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's a big 'ole shout-out and thank u to all you superfab Kindle Readers and Fans!!!

*I've now sold well over 6000 Ebooks, and I couldn't be happier knowin' I'm treatin' y'all to great books for great prices!!!*

_*Nothin' beats hearing from all of you that thanks to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds you're LOL a whole bunch!!!*_

Cheers and again...thank you...with all my heart and soul.

Happy Reading and Kindle-ing!!!

And cheers to a superfab weekend!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*Here's a huge shout-out and thank u goin' out to all you superfab Kindle Readers and Fans!

BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - Book One of my Bootscootin' Books Series - and the book that started it all for me is now...FREE...and...*

#1 in the Top 100 Kindle Free Books

#1 in Humor

#1 in Contemporary Romance

I'm over the moon to have now welcomed over 13,000 new Kindle Readers to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds just since Thursday night at 7 PM Central Time!!!

Happy Reading, Y'all!!!

*There's just something so magical and right to be able to treat y'all to great books for not just great prices...but now the first one Free and on me too!!!*

And in case, like me, you enjoy reading a series in order, here's the scoop: BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - STOMPIN' ON STETSONS - BUCKLES ME BABY - THUG GUARD - LIP GLOCK.

*Now all five are yours for a grand total of $3.96 !!!*


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's a huge shout-out and thank u goin' out to all you superfab Kindle Readers and Fans!

*BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - Book One of my Bootscootin' Books Series - and the book that started it all for me is now...FREE...and...this week, has now hit...*

#1 in the Top 100 Kindle Free Books

#1 in Humor

#1 in Contemporary Romance

I'm over the moon to have now welcomed over 31,000 new Kindle Readers to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds in just the last week!!!

Happy Reading, Y'all!!!

*There's just something so magical and right to be able to treat y'all to great books for not just great prices...but now the first one Free and on me too!!!*

And in case, like me, you enjoy reading a series in order, here's the scoop: BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - STOMPIN' ON STETSONS - BUCKLES ME BABY - THUG GUARD - LIP GLOCK.

*Now all five are yours for a grand total of $3.96 !!!*

_P.S. All five books are now on a total of 33 Bestseller Lists!!! Thank u all sooo much!!! Happy Reading!!!_


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm over the moon to be sharin' my Bootscootin' Series & my Cozy Cash Mysteries too with sooo many new Kindle readers and fans!!!

*Now with Book One - Bootscootin' Blahniks - being Free on Kindle, I can treat you to all five of the books in these series for a total of $3.96!!!

Nothin' beats treatin' y'all to great books for great prices!!!*

For BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - think Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy

For STOMPIN' ON STETSONS - think Hell's Kitchen mixed with Meet The Fockers

For BUCKLES ME BABY - think paparazzi-hell and Ponzi-scheme fall-out meet home-shopping and Babies "R" Us.

For THUG GUARD - think The Rachel Zoe Project...meets Bond, James Bond...and a Madoff-style, Ponzi-scheming King

And for LIP GLOCK - think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond...and the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels too...Under the Tuscan Sun

*Welcome to all 2000+ of you Kindle Peeps who've bought these books in the last week!!!*

Happy Reading and Welcome to my Bootscootin' & Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*I'm over the moon that Daily Cheap Reads - one of my fave Ereading blogs - chose to feature all three of my Bootscootin' Books!!!*

Here's the scoop straight from yesterday's Daily Cheap Reads:

http://dailycheapreads.com/2011/09/27/dd-scott-bootscooting-work/

I find a ton of great books for great prices on Daily Cheap Reads...how 'bout you?

*And what a thrill to be able to offer you all three of my Bootscootin' Books for a total of $1.98!!!*

That's right...Bootscootin' Blahniks is still Free on Kindle and Stompin' on Stetsons and Buckles Me Baby are just 99 Cent each!!!

_*And once you've read The Bootscootin' Books, you can continue the quirky-crazy adventures of all the main characters in my new series The Cozy Cash Mysteries...where my romantic comedies with a chick lit, gone-country twist now get a James Bond twist too!*_

Here's the scoop on all five books, and if you're like me, and like to read series in order...here you go:

For BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - think Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy

For STOMPIN' ON STETSONS - think Hell's Kitchen mixed with Meet The Fockers

For BUCKLES ME BABY - think paparazzi-hell and Ponzi-scheme fall-out meet home-shopping and Babies "R" Us.

For THUG GUARD - think The Rachel Zoe Project...meets Bond, James Bond...and a Madoff-style, Ponzi-scheming King

And for LIP GLOCK - think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond...and the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels too...Under the Tuscan Sun

Welcome to all 5500+ of you Kindle Peeps who've bought these books in September!!!

Happy Reading and Welcome to my Bootscootin' & Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!

Nothin' beats treatin' y'all to great books for great prices!


----------

